# I got him...yes



## rooster (Jul 12, 2008)

My first achery buck went down this sunday, what a rush I am now hooked. It was a 40 yrd shot. I found the deer 30 yrds from where I hit him, (perfect).... He was a perfect four point twenty and one half inches wide and twenty inches tall still in full velvet. I just could not be happier......... I will try to get some pics up but I doubt I can figure it out. If someone wanted to post them for me I could email them that would be cool.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome man... great job!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on him


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats. Sounds like a great buck. We would love to see pictures, so if you need help posting them up let us know. 

photobucket.com is a great place to upload them to and then you can creat a link in your post.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good for you!!! That is so cool!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool. Congrats.... 8)


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Here he is! Nice buck, excellent work :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr. Loopy (Dec 20, 2007)

VERY NICE!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice buck! hope I can stumble on to one like that on the MUZZ!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

That's a nice shot at 40 yards, congrats on the buck!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Job!


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

nice job


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats


----------

